# Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!



## Pippa (29. Oktober 2012)

Abend zusammen,

ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe...da ich Hunger habe :g
An tiefgefrorenen Barschen habe ich eben blau-türkise Verfärbungen festgestellt. Die Farbe scheint in der äußeren Eisschicht (dem Schleim?) zu stecken und lässt sich quasi mit dem Finger abstreichen. Ich habe bislang ausschließlich Meeresgetier eingefroren und dabei nichts dergleichen festgestellt. Daher meine Frage: Ist die Verfärbung normal? Ist es wirklich (nur) der Schleim, der so lustig aussieht oder ist da 'was beim Einfrieren schiefgelaufen, sodass die Fische entsorgt werden sollten. Auffällig riechen tun sie nicht!

*knuuurrr


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*

Wenns gut riecht einfach abspülen, trockentupfen und ab in die Pfanne damit 

Schlechter Fisch riecht auch immer schlecht...


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*



Pippa schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe...*da ich Hunger habe* :g
> An *tiefgefrorenen* Barschen habe ich eben blau-türkise Verfärbungen festgestellt. Die Farbe scheint in der äußeren Eisschicht (*dem Schleim?*) zu stecken und lässt sich quasi mit dem Finger abstreichen. Ich habe bislang ausschließlich Meeresgetier eingefroren und dabei nichts dergleichen festgestellt. Daher meine Frage: Ist die Verfärbung normal? Ist es wirklich (nur) der Schleim, der so lustig aussieht oder ist da 'was beim Einfrieren schiefgelaufen, sodass die Fische entsorgt werden sollten. Auffällig riechen tun sie nicht!
> ...


 


Frierst du deinen Fisch ein, ohne ihn vorher zu säubern? |uhoh:
Ich würde einfach auf Fischstäbchen zurück greifen, wenn der Hunger so stark ist.


----------



## Pippa (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Frierst du deinen Fisch ein, ohne ihn vorher zu säubern? |uhoh:



Ich friere normalerweise gar keinen Süßwasserfisch ein. Daher meine Unwissenheit. Wüsste aber auch nicht, was daran so schlimm wäre, ihn (den Barsch) ungesäubert einzufrieren. Die Pelle kommt eh runter, da mir bei den kleinen Kammschuppern das Schuppen zu aufwändig ist. Ernste Frage: Was spricht dagegen?



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach auf Fischstäbchen zurück greifen, wenn der Hunger so stark ist.



Wo kann man die fangen?



			
				Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns gut riecht einfach abspülen, trockentupfen und ab in die Pfanne damit



Überredet! :m


----------



## florianparske (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*

Und, lebst du noch?
Haben die Barsche geschmeckt?


----------



## Pippa (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*



florianparske schrieb:


> Und, lebst du noch?
> Haben die Barsche geschmeckt?



Danke der Nachfrage. I'm still alive #h
Die Fische haben nach dem vollständigen Auftauen ganz normal gerochen und die Bouillabaisse war hervorragend :l


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*

...denen war nur kalt. Meine Frau kriegt auch immer so blaue Verfärbungen.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*



Pippa schrieb:


> Ich friere normalerweise gar keinen Süßwasserfisch ein. Daher meine Unwissenheit. Wüsste aber auch nicht, was daran so schlimm wäre, ihn (den Barsch) ungesäubert einzufrieren. Die Pelle kommt eh runter, da mir bei den kleinen Kammschuppern das Schuppen zu aufwändig ist. Ernste Frage: Was spricht dagegen?
> 
> wo ist der unterschied beim einfrieren von süß- und salzwasserfischen?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*



Pippa schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage. I'm still alive #h
> Die Fische haben nach dem vollständigen Auftauen ganz normal gerochen und die Bouillabaisse war hervorragend :l


 
Kannst du das Rezept für die Bouillabaisse mal ausplaudern?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pippa (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kannst du das Rezept für die Bouillabaisse mal ausplaudern?|kopfkrat



Das Rezept bzw. die Zubereitung ist kein Hexenwerk #d So mach ich's:

*Zutaten*: 
- Fisch (der Saison / al gusto) - in diesem Fall einige Barsche und eine Makrele. 
- Nordseekrabben

- Möhren
- Lauch
- Sellerie
- Petersilie
- Schnittlauch
- Dill

- Brühe
- Cremefine oder Creme Fraiche
- Pfeffer
- Fischsauce
- Cognac

*Zubereitung*:
Den Fisch filetieren und ggf. die Krabben entkleiden.
Einfach eine Brühe (Huhn oder Gemüse) ansetzen. Das Gemüse kleinschneiden und rund 10 min. mitkochen.
Dann das Getier dazugeben und nochmal wenige Minuten köcheln lassen. Die Temperatur reduzieren und Cremefine oder Creme Fraiche dazugeben. Mit Pfeffer, Fischsauce und Cognac abschmecken. Kurz vorm Servieren noch die Kräuter (Petersilie, Schnittlauch, Dill) unterrühren. 

Das war's auch schon :m


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*

Hört sich gut an.

Muß man nicht unbedingt nur Meeresfische zugeben?

Hab mal gehört,daß die beste Bouillabaisse in der Gegend 

von Marseille hergestellt wird.

Die Fische dort sollen einen besonderen Geschmack besitzen.

Danke für das Rezept Pippa. #h


----------



## Pippa (2. November 2012)

*AW: Eingefrorene Barsche haben blaue Verfärbungen!*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Die Fische dort sollen einen besonderen Geschmack besitzen.



Auch wenn jetzt viele Mitangler im Grabe rotieren: Die Fische aus dem Rhein schmecken auch besonders. Besonders gut 



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Muß man nicht unbedingt nur Meeresfische zugeben?


Natürlich nicht. Erlaubt ist, was schmeckt. 

Man kann das Ganze auch leicht abwandeln, indem man andere Gewürze wie bspw. Curry hinzugibt oder das Süppchen mit Tomatenmark etwas fruchtiger macht - auch sehr lecker!


----------

